# Electric trike



## DEFENDER01 (12 Feb 2018)

I am waiting for a total knee replacement and have been thinking of getting an electric trike.
I have osteoporosis in both knees but the one I had a motorcycle accident with in 1971 has gone completely bone on bone.
I am unable to walk without a stick.
Would a electric trike be good as when I have had the operation I will need exercise 
Just wondering on thoughts or experiences.
Don't want to spend too much as I hope to be able to continue enjoying cycling on my other bikes one of which is electric but can't get the confidence to ride it at the moment.​


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2018)

@raleighnut has an electric trike after an operation, his was bought as a trike and electric assist kit added to it, maybe he could advise


----------



## Salar (12 Feb 2018)

A recent thread.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/choices.230057/#post-5136300


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2018)

As @roadrash rightly says I built mine up from a Kentex that originally looked like this,





into mine which now looks like this,







The entire project worked out just short of a grand (except the Brooks B17 special that I nicked off one of my other bikes)

The front wheel is a 250watt 'Hall effect' motor which 'freewheels' when not in use and after it's top speed is reached.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (12 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5148599, member: 45"]Avoid Jorvik Trikes. At all costs.[/QUOTE]
I have seen them and they are quite expensive as i hope to only have one until i get mobile again.
Is there a reason why you say avoid them.
Been looking for a second hand one to get me by until get my operation then for a while for exercise while i recover.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2018)

I would think @User is referring to this ..
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advice-needed-returning-a-damaged-bike.190625/


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2018)

DEFENDER01 said:


> I have seen them and they are quite expensive as i hope to only have one until i get mobile again.
> Is there a reason why you say avoid them.
> Been looking for a second hand one to get me by until get my operation then for a while for exercise while i recover.


That's exactly what I thought, nearly 4yrs later and I'm still riding mine  I do have the odd spin out on the 2 wheelers every now and then but the trike is still my main vehicle.


----------



## annedonnelly (12 Feb 2018)

One of our local cycling charities has one for sale - I hope this facebook link works


----------



## DEFENDER01 (12 Feb 2018)

Doesn't give price or location


----------



## Tailendman (13 Feb 2018)

Have you tried Pedelec forum. Pretty sure there will be some people there with ideas.


----------

